# hay hauling and handling trends



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Dennis Hancock, forage specialist with University of Georgia, is conducting an informal survey on hay hauling and handling trends. He's publishing an article on his findings in our May issue of Progressive Forage. If you have a minute, would you help him out by responding to his survey to find out where producers are headed with hay operations?

https://goo.gl/forms/2qChygVi300ReQCf2

(And if you let me know you took the survey, as friends from HayTalk, I'll gladly send you a PF hat.)

Lynn


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Completed. If you are open to suggestions, you might add 'Baler to Wagon - Automated/Kicker/Thrower' for the moving bales out of the field question. That is still popular here in the northeast. I may complete the survey again since I employ a couple different methods based on the crop and storage location or buyer. And going to try a third method this year.


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Completed as well, I've moved to an accumulator, but was surprised there wasn't a kicker/thrower option too.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Completed, ditto on options, plus options for if you do combo like I do (small square and RB), or small / large square.

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Not to be rude but I don’t answer surveys especially ones that have no tell tale signs of whom there from .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

farmerbrown said:


> Not to be rude but I don't answer surveys especially ones that have no tell tale signs of whom there from .


You do not have to worry about anything lcjaynes(Lynn) says or Dennis Hancock from the UGA. They both are legitimate people who have been involved in our forage industry for quite some time. Lynn is the Editor of Progressive Forage Grower Magazine. Dennis is a forage specialist and long time contributor to the forage industry through the University of Georgia.

Go ahead and complete the survey and get a nice hat from PFG.

Regards, MIke


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Completed. Making changes for 2018 so should be different answers this year.

Shelia

(and feel free to let Russians use the info to influence elections if necessary    )


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Completed mine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Completed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Done.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Completed.

The survey really didn't cover the scope of hay and hauling. My direction of haying is heavily on the round side.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Done!


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got her done.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Completed. Wish you could have chosen more than one main type of hay crop as I grow a pretty equal amount of different hay crops.

Hayden


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

Done definitely need kicker to wagon option


----------



## Smoothy (Apr 26, 2015)

Complete


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Filled out and even signed up for the results, did it for the hat!


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I was going to fill it out but I don't do small squares only rolls...


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

completed


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Completed, I am surprised at howmany throw to the wagon, myself included in that statement! 
I would love to have an accumulator but with our tight fields and irregular shapes it is tough maneuvering with the wagon catching it all, I couldn't imagine having to dodge bale clumps too? I would need a tractor loader to follow waiting to remove the clumps. Then another to unload.. DOH!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Complete


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Completed!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Completed and agree about not having the kicker(thrower) into the wagon option. Locals say it was once used in our area. Don't understand why when they complain about getting help to pick off the ground.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

lcjaynes said:


> Dennis Hancock, forage specialist with University of Georgia, is conducting an informal survey on hay hauling and handling trends. He's publishing an article on his findings in our May issue of Progressive Forage. If you have a minute, would you help him out by responding to his survey to find out where producers are headed with hay operations?
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/2qChygVi300ReQCf2
> 
> ...


done. with kicker wagon option added


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Completed, with baler thrower listed under "other"


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Field to barn/delivery, popular in the Northeast US


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kicker wagons still common here. Some people with more than a dozen racks that hold 250 bales each. Grew up riding the racks stacking so they would hold more.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Survey completed.


----------



## georgiahayman (Aug 14, 2011)

Completed mine.


----------



## Ranger518 (Aug 6, 2016)

Got some time and filed it out tonight.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

These were from the very first cut in 2017 June 11. 250 bales off a 2 acre field, more like the persons front lawn LOL.


----------



## blacklab (Dec 29, 2010)

Done


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I used the link off of NAT the other day to fill it out. Lynn didn't mention a hat there, I should have held out a while....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

SVFHAY said:


> I used the link off of NAT the other day to fill it out. Lynn didn't mention a hat there, I should have held out a while....


maybe that means you get two hats


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Done.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Done.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

That was pretty cool I already recieved my hat! Thanks Lynn.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My hat came today. Pretty nice and a well-made hat. I bought 2 of these a few years ago and they are now retired thru usage. Thank you Lynn. That was very nice of PFG to foot the bill and the postage for the members of Haytalk that only had to take 1 minute of their time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

The folks on Haytalk have been pretty good to me, glad to do it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Lynn,

Thanks for the slick hat! I pulled in from hauling cattle and handed it to my little boy to open. Made his day even more!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the cap. The other half of RockyHill especially likes it!









Shelia


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

It was almost like Christmas when I got home for work yesterday... the hat was waiting by the door along with 10 feet of roller chain for the round baler! The hat is way to nice to get greasy changing out the chain, but maybe someone will recognize it at the auction this weekend in Springville.

Thanks for the hat, Lynn!


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

I haul 300 on my tandem dually 30'.. I prefer 250 for long distance, pull it with a 14 dodge 3500


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hat arrived yesterday!
Thanks much Lynn


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Survey complete!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Received my hat in the mail today. Pretty neat hat.....I like the alfalfa/corn/grass logo. Thanks Lynn and Progressive Forage!

Hayden


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Received my hat yesterday, grandson out bid his sister for it ($4.51, don't think I will ever collect however, Grandma was auctioneer and is pretty protective of THEIR funds. At least I don't have to buy another one to make things equal between siblings, YET). He thinks by wearing it helped him do his homework better last night even (dumb me I should have taken a picture).

Nice looking hat BTW.

Thanks Lynn & PF,

Larry


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Great hat thanks so much Lynn.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Feb 3, 2017)

done


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Completed survey


----------



## Idaho Jade (Aug 3, 2011)

Submitted my input.


----------



## Cozyacres (Jul 16, 2009)

survey complete!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the hat Lynn! My wife says I must wait until after daughters softball season to wear it though because the colors match another school!


----------



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

You people are THE BEST. Thanks for your participation with the survey. I believe it's closing soon but it's been fun to send out hats and hear everyone's comments. Watch your May issue of Progressive Forage for Dennis Hancock's article to see where things stand in the industry.

Lynn


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

The hat fit perfectly right out of the box, thanks much!


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

My hat came yesterday. My 3 year old opened the box and I'm afraid that it is now his hat! Either way, thanks!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Just completed mine, that's a sweet looking hat. Hopefully they're made in USA. I figure I better have a forage hat so I can look as legit as possible when I'm out there.

I also signed up for the results so I can see how behind the times I am.


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

You all are making me jealous and looking forward to the hat!! Lol


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I left work at noon today so I could hall in a bunch of manure from MSU dairy and my hat was waiting for me, so I got to sport it while hauling and spreading manure. It's a nice hat!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Probably responded to the survey too late, but did anyway. Always appreciate the information Dr. Hancock puts out, especially the slick color brochure done on alfalfa.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

dirtball08 said:


> You all are making me jealous and looking forward to the hat!! Lol


Same here. Got the survey results emailed to me, but the hat never made it.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

You will prolly have to e-mail your address to Lynn to get your hat, I had to.
HTH, Dave


----------



## dirtball08 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sure glad my wife got the mail this afternoon. My hat came.
Thanks Lynn


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Postman left a package on our front porch. It was my hat!

Thanks Lynn and Progressive Forage Grower


----------



## big_country (Aug 29, 2011)

Hat has arrived

Thanks Lynn and Progressive Forage Grower


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

The hat arrived and the neighbors are jealous. Thank you Lynn and Progressive Forage Grower!


----------

